# Largest Anubias Species?



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

curious about this too. would love some big anubias to use as backgrounds in my geo tanks. darn geos won't respect my swords! lol


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Biggest I know is Gigantea, well, the name speaks for itself. The leaves are up to 30 cm long, stems of the leaves up to 75 cm. I have one young plant like this in my tank and for now the leaves are just a little bigger than those of old Barteri Barteri (around 15 cm long leaves), but with age usually they tend to grow bigger leaves, so maybe one day...


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Hastafolia and gracilis get pretty big too. It seems that the largest anubias species are usually seen grown emersed. I don't think they'll reach their maximum size under water


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

KayakJimW said:


> Hastafolia and gracilis get pretty big too. It seems that the largest anubias species are usually seen grown emersed. I don't think they'll reach their maximum size under water


I have one Anubia Hastefolia in 80 gal tank that has grown to nearly out of the water, and is only able to stay under the surface due to glass center support I placed the plant under.
Maybe 23 inches from the substrate to the surface.
I had to cut it back when I first purchased the plant, for it was way too tall and stuck way up/out of the tank.(foot)
Some six month's later,and it is just starting to push up against the center support.
Wished I would not have cut it back had I figured how long it has taken to finally start reaching again the surface.
I do not have it rooted for it would have made huge cloud from safety-sorb cap over soil,so I just stuck one of the long stems to the back glass with suction cup. 
Maybe so it would grow a bit faster in the soil but water column dosing once a week seems to work well enough.
Just am loathe to disturb the soil under the safe-t-sorb that I should have spent more time rinsing/sifting.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

My Anubias hastefolia came to me with 4 leaves a couple months back. It is in my 55 & they sit at or just above the waterline. The plant has adjusted and put roots down into the MG substrate & is starting to throw out a couple new leaves. I'm excited & semi-concerned to see how large they'll grow to be! 

When I purchased it, I knew the plant would quickly grow far too large for my tank. I will make some sort of accommodations for it when it gets there. 

A few years back there was a guy on here who had them growing out the top of a square(I think?) tank & the plants had reached almost to the ceiling. If I remember correctly it wasn't the healthiest looking specimen though. You could probably find it on here if you searched the plant name & went pre-2014.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the input, I have ordered an A. Barteri Barteri for $5:99 it will be interesting to see how long it takes to get that big that I have to sell it or move it to my 135.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

StevieD said:


> Thanks for all the input, I have ordered an A. Barteri Barteri for $5:99 it will be interesting to see how long it takes to get that big that I have to sell it or move it to my 135.


Standard Barteri Barteri can get its leaves to the size of hand or at least mine do... So yeah, 135 gallon tank sounds like a good home, preferably I would get nana, bonsai, micro etc. for small tanks.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

nel said:


> Standard Barteri Barteri can get its leaves to the size of hand or at least mine do... So yeah, 135 gallon tank sounds like a good home, preferably I would get nana, bonsai, micro etc. for small tanks.


I have a couple of Nana Gold Coin and another one on order as soon as they are available. I am wanting a larger plant as something to put in the center of my 48, or to cover the HOB filter inlet pipe, love the filter, does a great job but the pipes do need to be hidden (in my not so expert opinion).

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!

It seems the big ones are: gigantean, gracilis, hastifolia and barteri.

I've also found one called heterophylla that is supposed to get big. I'm not sure how well it does submerged. Anyone have experience or knowledge about anubias heterophylla? 



.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

Well my plant guy went and ordered me another A Sp Nana Gold Coin by mistake, I actually got four of them, and decided against re-ordering the Barteri so we are still waiting the big kahuna.


----------

